# One Of My Fave Cheapie Quartz's



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I never thought Id like another quartzx but this is a pick up and wear watch of the highest order... hard to come by these days as discontinued but originally sold on the bay for next to nowt...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Great pictures Jon, especially the underwater one. Great looking watch too.









Andrew.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate, It sort of looks like the water is missing the watch... I took lots of these but this seemed the best of them... I was trying to shade the sunlight as well as stop the camera getting wet... scary!


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Great photos John. I love those Orsa Pro divers, but like you say they are now not easy to come by. I especially like the orange version and I hope to acquire one in the future.

Richard


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Richard, much appreciated. Yes a few months back you saw them all over the forums and now its all wanted ads... Im considering sending this one off for a lumpy relume in orange and blue... hey Im a man of poor taste!









PS cheers for the edit Jase. much appreciated!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool pics Jon







Watch nice as well of course..

Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kronos are pretty good, too









I think the chap who makes them, Ray Wong, used to make the Orsas for Berg.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

He did indeed and then I think he also made a few Orsas after him and Berg went their seperate ways much to the chagrin of Berg or so i read... ooops...


----------

